# If you didn't get a HF mounting plate



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Then you should get one of these from Eagleamerica at 1/2 off great price and prolly better than the HF anyways, Clearance Sale - Heavy Duty Universal Router Mounting Plates


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

So So price on some plastic, but no insert rings 

Router accessories

With FREE shipping..

=====



Tommyt654 said:


> Then you should get one of these from Eagleamerica at 1/2 off great price and prolly better than the HF anyways, Clearance Sale - Heavy Duty Universal Router Mounting Plates


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Whatever,Its still a good deal IMO ,Apparently not Bobs  ,Har,Har, Har


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Don't kill the messenger " I'm JUST DOING MY JOB" I can show you the water but I can't make you drink  LOL..

=======



Tommyt654 said:


> Whatever,Its still a good deal IMO ,Apparently not Bobs  ,Har,Har, Har


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Then why don't you get MLCS your favorite vendor to give us all a 10% discount like Holbren rather than downplaying everybodys else's opinions. Get off the computer and make something for a change


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tommy

They do all the time
MLCS Woodworking Past E-Club Specials

Plus from time to time when you return with a coupon that you get in the box of parts from MLCS you can use it for extra 10% off on your total on your next order..

" favorite vendor " yes that's true, they will replace anything they sale no questions ask..a 110% vendor..

By the way I work in my shop late at night..so I can bug you all day long ..LOL LOL . JUST DOING MY JOB .. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9OCm_K2Ipk&feature=youtube_gdata

=====



Tommyt654 said:


> Then why don't you get MLCS your favorite vendor to give us all a 10% discount like Holbren rather than downplaying everybodys else's opinions. Get off the computer and make something for a change


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Same with Holbren except he'll give you the 10% on top of a special, on every order not just your next one and he sells much better stuff than MLCS IMO, CMT,Whiteside, as well as a multitiude of other items that MCLS does not carry, but Thats My Job Bob, Saving everyone here money on a multitude of items from several vendors including one that sponsers our website. EagleAmerica. As far as the insert rings go their an accessory not a necessity for routing on a table


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

" As far as the insert rings go their an accessory not a necessity for routing on a table "
True if you don't mind pulling the router out all the time or dropping the router out the bottom just to change bits  not to say anything about making it safe to use the router bits in the router table..

The rings do more than one job on the router table..like holding the brass guides in place..or choking the hole size down for the small bits..if you are going to do it do it safe.. 

I think we must stop this thread or someone will close it..



=======

===========





Tommyt654 said:


> Same with Holbren except he'll give you the 10% on top of a special, on every order not just your next one and he sells much better stuff than MLCS IMO, CMT,Whiteside, as well as a multitiude of other items that MCLS does not carry, but Thats My Job Bob, Saving everyone here money on a multitude of items from several vendors including one that sponsers our website. EagleAmerica. As far as the insert rings go their an accessory not a necessity for routing on a table


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

How about you two settle down. Bob if you are posting a deal, make a new thread please. Different deal, different thread. Thanks.


----------

